# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update74 Added SAMSUNG S10/S10E Supported,ZTE application Locked Supported

## mohamed73

* One of the longest free update providing tool in world 2014-2019 GcPro Total update count 74 release date 22-06-2019*   * GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0066 released.*    * Added ZTE Application locked phone unlocking* Root neededZTE Tab TMB UnlockCredits NeededPS:If you have any unsupported application locked zte and need root contact us.   * Added Samsung SS333 Unlock for latest firmwares.*  Without Root Use option adb unlock Free & Fast then before.   * Added SAMSUNG S10 & S10E Unlock*  Supported Carrier AT&T CRICKET XINFINITY Credits Needed Use option ADB Unlock Caution: If you try verizon,sprint,T-Mobile and lost credits we won't be responsable.  * Added Samsung Android 9 PIE Qualcomm Phones Wipe Security Method*  Use Option RESETEFS Caution: If you use this method it will erase imei,cert,qcn and there will be NO BACKUP. Use at your OWN RISK !!   * Improvements...*  Samsung code service handling Samsung J327,J330 Code locked Unlocking. Improved spc read on new samsung firmware over adb.   *Strongly recommend to use latest version. all old version will stop working soon*  *Big thanks to all who helped to improve GCPro software & Posting Logs to provide other members confirmation that we are real*  * GCPro Credits Resellers visit*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * GCPro Credits Consumption visit*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * Any post about card firmware update Or card log should post at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     * Links....*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

